# Brompton @ Cycle Republic...BC discount



## vickster (3 Jul 2019)

Has anybody had any issues getting the 10% British Cycling discount off a Brompton at Cycle Republic? Considering one for part commute
Cheers


----------



## Justinitus (4 Jul 2019)

It says on the BC website 10% off everything and couldn’t see anywhere that Bromptons are excluded. 

Halfords do the CUK discount on Bromptons and it’s the same parent retailer group/similar discount scheme.


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Jul 2019)

I was offered 10% off a Brompton in Cycle Republic with no mention of British Cycling.


----------



## AKM (6 Jul 2019)

I've just got a B75 (Brompton No4) and couldn't get discount anywhere.


----------



## vickster (6 Jul 2019)

AKM said:


> I've just got a B75 (Brompton No4) and couldn't get discount anywhere.


Even with BC membership at Halfords/CR?

Went to Twickenham CR earlier but was chaotic and short staffed so not able to ask (but as above there’s no mention of not being able to in the Ts&Cs on the BC site)


----------



## vickster (7 Jul 2019)

Otherwise very helpful chap at Purley CR says his area manager allows no discounts on Brompton (as Brompton discourage discounts). As there’s nothing to suggest this on the BC site, I’ve emailed them


----------



## vickster (7 Jul 2019)

Ok. Seems he was right. On the actual voucher it states discount not on Brompton bikes


----------



## Smudge (7 Jul 2019)

Same with Halfords discount codes, they usually say doesn't apply to Bromptons.
Brompton dont like it up em.


----------



## vickster (7 Jul 2019)

Smudge said:


> Same with Halfords discount codes, they usually say doesn't apply to Bromptons.
> Brompton dont like it up em.


I have found an M bar reduced at a local folder specialist shop...but I want the S bar so will need to suck up the extra cost


----------



## ukoldschool (8 Jul 2019)

Evans always do a decent trade in deal which includes Brompton's, I bought a scrap mountain bike from facebook for a tenner and got £100 off....

https://www.evanscycles.com/trade-in


----------



## AKM (8 Jul 2019)

ukoldschool said:


> Evans always do a decent trade in deal which includes Brompton's, I bought a scrap mountain bike from facebook for a tenner and got £100 off....
> 
> https://www.evanscycles.com/trade-in


Little bit out of date!


----------



## vickster (8 Jul 2019)

Being impulsive, I've secured a new M6L for £990 (about £90 off other places with stock). Localish LBS rather than chain too which is preferred


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Jul 2019)

vickster said:


> Being impulsive, I've secured a new M6L for £990 (about £90 off other places with stock). Localish LBS rather than chain too which is preferred



After your titanic titanium hunt, I would say you are anything but impulsive.


----------



## vickster (8 Jul 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> After your titanic titanium hunt, I would say you are anything but impulsive.


Ah yes but I only decided to look at Bromptons last week after new work contract confirmed (partially based in London, 20 minutes tube + walk or 20 minute leisurely Brompton pedal) 

Rather less £ outlay than the Ti and more accessible locally


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Jul 2019)

vickster said:


> Rather less £ outlay than the Ti and more accessible locally



But infinitely more colour choices and options to play with. I hope you considered purple.


----------



## vickster (8 Jul 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> But infinitely more colour choices and options to play with. I hope you considered purple.


I quite liked the sparkly purple but not £250 more enough

And there aren't that many options, not compared to building a bike up from the frameset


----------



## Smudge (9 Jul 2019)

The Brompton B75 can now be had from Halfords for £670, using FLASH8 10% off discount code.
Just seen this posted on HUKD's and the code does seem to work.


----------



## vickster (9 Jul 2019)

Smudge said:


> The Brompton B75 can now be had from Halfords for £670, using FLASH8 10% off discount code.
> Just seen this posted on HUKD's and the code does seem to work.


I wanted the M6L 6 speed however 
Which neither Halfords nor CR had in the colour I wanted. Cycle Surgery did but £90 more and much less convenient to collect


----------

